# Activer/désactiver l'airport avec bash



## ManUtopiK (30 Juin 2008)

J'arrive sur votre forum, salut à tous !

Voilà, j'ai le script bash suivant. Pour désactiver airport pas de problème.
Mais pour l'activer, j'obtient la réponse suivante :
** Error: Error obtaining wireless information. 


```
#!/bin/bash

SSID="leWifi"
KEY="0000000000"
CH1="Current AirPort Network: $SSID"
CURWLAN=`/usr/sbin/networksetup -getairportnetwork`

if [[ $CH1 != $CURWLAN ]]; then
sudo networksetup -setairportpower on
sudo networksetup -setairportnetwork $SSID $KEY
else
sudo networksetup -setairportpower off
echo stopleWifi
fi
```
Je vois pas où est mon erreur ;-(
Il n'y a pas une commande pour lister les réseaux disponibles ?

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## ManUtopiK (30 Juin 2008)

Personne connait un forum de linuxien qui pourrait répondre à mon problème ?


----------



## grumff (30 Juin 2008)

Des commandes dont le nom contient "airport", tu risques pas de trouver de l'aide dessus chez des linuxiens. C'est du pur mac os x, pas des commandes unix standard.

Est-ce que tu es sur que la commande "setairportpower on" ne se termine que lorsque l'airport est redémarré ? Ça peut prendre un peu de temps, peut-être que l'airport n'a pas encore redémarré quand ta seconde commande arrive, essaye de mettre un sleep entre les deux.


----------



## ManUtopiK (1 Juillet 2008)

Non, rien y fait...
J'ai l'impression que la commande ne comprend pas les informations venant de l'airport et ne peux "lire" les réseaux disponible...


----------



## boissonnfive (1 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour ManUtopiK,

en effet, il y a un problème pour se connecter à un réseau après avoir lancé airport (networksetup -setairportpower on).
Mais si tu mets un sleep assez long [j'ai testé 30s (sleep 30)]: ça marche.

Combien de secondes as-tu mis dans ton sleep?


----------



## grumff (1 Juillet 2008)

Forcément, si tu n'en as pas assez dans le sleep...  

(toutes mes excuses, mais une perche comme ça... )


----------



## ManUtopiK (2 Juillet 2008)

OK, ça marche avec un sleep de 30 s.
Il faut en avoir dans le sleep !
J'ai testé, vers 15 s, ça devient aléatoire, mais je pense que ça dépend de la config et du mac...

Merci !


----------



## grumff (3 Juillet 2008)

Tu peux le lancer au bout de 15 secondes et boucler toutes les secondes jusqu'à ce que la commande réussisse (enfin sans risquer la boucle infinie quand même ).


----------

